# Problème démarrage nouveau et ancien noyau

## Kokito

Bonjour à tous   :Smile: 

Comme vous l'aurez compris, je suis nouveau dans le monde Gentoo  :Laughing: 

Je requiers votre aide pour quelques problèmes qui vont vous paraître certainement très simple  :Cool: 

J'ai installé une Gentoo qui fonctionne parfaitement, pas de souci à ce niveau là  :Very Happy: 

Maintenant, j'ai souhaité installer le module IPTABLES, j'ai donc suivi ce tuto : http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/Iptables_for_newbies

J'ai activé les options dans la config, comme décrit dans le tuto, exécuté les commandes "make && make modules_install", copié le nouveau noyau compilé dans /boot/ puis configuré mon Grub pour qu'il démarre sur ce noyau.

Et maintenant, j'ai ce message d'erreur :

```
Block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device ...

Could not find the root block device in
```

Pourtant dans le grub.conf, j'ai juste modifié le nom du kernel, rien d'autre.

1) Ai-je oublie de faire quelque chose ?   :Very Happy: 

Ensuite, j'essaye de redémarrer sur mon ancien noyau qui fonctionnait parfaitement avant la compilation du nouveau noyau et là, c'est le drame ... mes 2 cartes réseaux disparaissent, il ne me reste plus que la carte "lo" quand je fais un "ifconfig". C'est pas comme si j'en avais pas besoin de mes cartes réseaux   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

J'avoue ne pas comprendre, à chaque fois que je reprends tout à zéro et que je fais un "make modules_install", mes 2 cartes réseaux deviennent inaccessible   :Sad: 

Du coup, obligé de refaire l'installation de zéro ... ça fait juste 10 fois que je le fais, je craque   :Sad:   :Sad: 

2) Une idée pour ce second problème ?

Merci de votre aide et vous souhaite une bonne journée.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

De quelle config es-tu parti ? As-tu bien repris le .config de la configuration qui tournait déjà ?

----------

## Kokito

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> De quelle config es-tu parti ? As-tu bien repris le .config de la configuration qui tournait déjà ?

 

C'est une question que je me suis posé en postant mon message ... mais je n'ai rien trouvé là dessus dans les tutos de compilation et d'installation de nouveaux noyaux.

Du coup, je n'ai rien touché au .config, donc je suppose que je suis parti du .config qui fonctionnait déjà  :Embarassed: 

Je dois le sauvegarder manuellement avant de lancer un "make && make_modules_install" ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Essaie de repartir d'un .config qui fonctionne (sans IPTables), et puis, ajoute les options via make menuconfig (ou make config)

Vérifie bien que le filesystem de / est bien en dur, ainsi que les pilotes du contrôleur du disque dur de démarrage.

Si tu n'as plus rien qui marche, pars d'un 

- kernel seed : http://www.kernel-seeds.org/

- + configuration détectée par Debian HCL: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx

----------

## Kokito

Ok je vais zieuter ça, merci   :Very Happy: 

Comment fait-on le lien entre un fichier config et un noyau, ils doivent porter le même nom (config_XXXX et kernel_XXXX), c'est ça ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Par exemple. Mais normalement, le "vrai" .config est dans /usr/src/linux, et si l'option est activée (à faire !), dans /proc/config.gz

L'autre est juste copié "pour info" par l'outil qui a déployé le noyau (genkernel par exemple).

----------

## Kokito

Bon ... je me suis débrouillé autrement ... j'ai recommencé de zéro une 15ème fois ... mais cette fois-ci, j'ai activé les options de la config pour activer IPTABLES au moment de l'installation et là tout marche bien !

Si on peut même pas se fier à des tutos en ligne ... ça promet pour la suite  :Laughing: 

Merci encore Xavier   :Very Happy: 

----------

